# Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?



## Tecqu (20. Juni 2009)

*Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Ich wollte einfach mal sehen, wie die Kauflaune zum neuen Anno ist 

[x]_Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!

Als Fan natürlich ein Muss!
_


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x]_Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!

bzw. ist bestellt bei amazon.
_


----------



## Player007 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x]_Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!
_
Hoffe ich bekomme noch eine CE am 4.7. 

Gruß


----------



## seiLaut (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[X] Wird direkt gekauft, aber Limited Edition wirds keine sein. 
Der Inhalt und die Holzkiste sind mir keine 15€ wert.


----------



## Shady (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x] Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!
Wird ein Pflichtkauf werden. Freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## grubsnek (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

_[x] Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! *Keine* Limited Edition wenns geht!

Kaufen ja, limited nein.
_


----------



## Lasix (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x] Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition *vorbestellt* *hoff*!


----------



## boss3D (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[X] _Nein, interessiert mich nicht._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x] Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!

Limited eher nicht, aber vorbestellt ist es schon ne halbe Ewigkeit ... Donnerstag wirds dann aber hoffentlich da sein ... ich brauch Urlaub ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x] _Mit dem Kopierschutz?!? An sich ja, aber so nicht!!!
_
  [FONT=&quot]Ich hab echt keine Lust, mich überall zu registrieren.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]grüße, Railroads[/FONT]


----------



## reuven_malter (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x]Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!

Mein Urlaub ist so gut wie vorbei wenn es bei mir eintrudelt x`(


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[X]Kann man das essen?


ich find das Game so Geil wie die Zensursula


----------



## stromer007 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[X] _Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition wenns geht!_ 
Naja vielleicht nicht unbedingt die Limited Edition, aber gekauft wirds auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sash (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

ich hab die vorgänger nie gespielt.. daher überleg ich.. wäre interessant da nun mit 1404 einzusteigen.. anderseits spiel ich mom kaum, hab noch viel zu tun wegen umzug usw.. und hund.. mal überlegen..


----------



## Atel79 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

kannst dir ja mal die Demo ziehen


----------



## Sash (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

wäre ne möglichkeit.. muß ich aber erst noch die löcher fürs kabel ziehn. dlan ist nicht so das wahre in nem 50er haus.


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x]_Wird auf alle Fälle gekauft! Limited Edition brauchts jetzt aber net..._

Werds mir evtl. über STEAM holen, ich brauch nicht unbedingt das ganze Verpackungszeug. Kommt natürlich auf den Preis an. Wahrscheinlich schmeißen es die BlödMärkte anfangs wieder für 39,99 unters Volk.


----------



## seiLaut (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Ich gehe von ~45 aus. Aber was Valve will..


----------



## Shady (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> [x]
> Wahrscheinlich schmeißen es die BlödMärkte anfangs wieder für 39,99 unters Volk.



Geh ich ehrlich gesagt auch von aus, selbst wenn es nicht so kommt...
FarCry 2 hab ich mir am Release Tag für 45 geholt und 'ne Woche später war es im MM für 35 im Angebot... War bei paar anderen Sachen auch so, weiß aber nich mehr genau was noch. GTA glaub ich...
 Deswegen werd ich wohl mind. 2 Wochen warten bevor ich es kauf...


----------



## gerdgema (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

ich werde es mir nicht holen(copierschutz)


----------



## Blotto (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Habe die Demo gespielt und hat mich nicht soo sehr begeistert, als das ich es mir gleich kaufen muß. Wenn später (so in 3 oder 4 Monaten) mal billiger wird, so um die 25 Euronen, dann würde ich ernsthaft überlegen. Aber im Moment nicht.


----------



## ShrinkField (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x] _Nein, interessiert mich nicht._


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Habs mir auf jeden Fall gekauft. Die Balance und Gesamtkomposition stimmt einfach.


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

die demo hat mich au fasziniert. vllt kommt ja mal nen gold dingsbums raus. reizen täts mich schon. naja, wenn bc2 nix wird, hol ich mir vllt anno. das kost ja aber immernoch 40 ocken :/ un 30 fürs addon - das is mir viel zu viel ><

was hatsn eigentlich mit dem kopierschutz auf sich?


----------



## grubsnek (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Anno1404 musste ursprünglich über das Internet aktiviert werden. Eine Installationsbegrenzung gab es glaub ich auch.

Allerdings wurde, soweit ich informiert bin, der Kopierschutz mit dem Patch 1.1 entfernt.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Und ich dachte schon, es kommt schon wieder ein neues Anno — mt UPlay.


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Soso, da hat mal wieder jemand uralte Threads ausgegraben (= Werd mir denk ich das Addon demnächst kaufen.

so far


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

[x]Nein, interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Wenn ich den Ärger vorgeahnt hätte, hätte ich mir diesen Dreck nie gekauft. 

Hatte mir Anno gebraucht gekauft gehabt. Der Haken: Der Verkäufer hatte dieses Spiel wohl auch gebraucht gekauft gehabt. Davon wusste ich aber nix, mir schrieb er das es neu wäre und unbenutzt. Ich hatte das Spiel zwischenzeitlich auch verkauft mangels Intresse. Nun stand die Polizei vor der Tür mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl wegen Computerbetrugs. PC und Laptop wurden beschlagnahmt. Mit dem Kauf und Verkauf des Spieles habe ich mich wohl strafbar gemacht. Ganz tolle Sache.

Drauf gekommen sind die wohl wegen dem Key zwecks Zwangsaktivierung.

Eines ist klar. Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Spiel mit Zwangsaktivierung kaufen. Denn nochmal muss ich das nicht haben das die Polizei meine PC Hardware beschlagnahmt weil ich ein gebrauchtes Spiel verkauft habe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Also ich hab mir ja Anno vor gut 3 Wochen gekauft.
Installiert, beide Patches gleich drauf -> läuft ohne Aktivierung und ohne DvD oO


----------



## NCphalon (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Ärger vorgeahnt hätte, hätte ich mir diesen Dreck nie gekauft.
> 
> Hatte mir Anno gebraucht gekauft gehabt. Der Haken: Der Verkäufer hatte dieses Spiel wohl auch gebraucht gekauft gehabt. Davon wusste ich aber nix, mir schrieb er das es neu wäre und unbenutzt. Ich hatte das Spiel zwischenzeitlich auch verkauft mangels Intresse. Nun stand die Polizei vor der Tür mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl wegen Computerbetrugs. PC und Laptop wurden beschlagnahmt. Mit dem Kauf und Verkauf des Spieles habe ich mich wohl strafbar gemacht. Ganz tolle Sache.
> 
> ...





			
				Anno 1404 EULA schrieb:
			
		

> Der Benutzer ist nicht berechtigt, das Multimediaprodukt an einen Dritten zu verkaufen, eine Unterlizenz zu erteilen, es zu vermieten.



Wer lesen kann...^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Als, sorry: welcher Normalbürger kann denn ahnen, dass der Weiterverkauf eines Spieles nicht erlaubt ist gemäß der quasi AGB des Herstellers, und selbst wenn: das ist noch lange kein Grund für ne Hausdurchsuchung - ich glaub das irgendwie nicht ganz, dass das der Grund gewesen sein soll oder überhaupt so stattfand...  STRAFBAR ist das auch ganz sicher nicht, außer es wurde in betrügerischer Absicht gemacht und der key einfach weiterverwendet, dann ist es aber weniger ein "strafrechtlicher" Verstoß gegenüber Ubisoft, sondern gegenüber dem Käufer, der das Spiel bezahlt und nicht spielen kann => "Betrug"


----------



## MidwayCV41 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Warum sollte ich mir so eine Geschichte ausdenken?

Das ganze hat gestern wirklich so statt gefunden. Gestern morgen standen die mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl vor der Tür und haben meine PCs beschlagnahmt.

Aus dem Befehl ist ersichtlich, das der Käufer von Ubisoft ermittelt worden ist und angezeigt wurde. Wiso, weshalb, warum weiss ich nicht. Er hat dann wohl an mich als Verkäufer verwiesen. Mehr ist leider aus dem Befehl nicht ersichtlich, näheres erfahre ich wohl heute bei der Vernehmung. Die Polizisten selber zeigten sich sehr zurück haltend mit Informationen.


----------



## NCphalon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Hättest du die net an den Verkäufer von dem du das Spiel hast verweisen können?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Hättest du die net an den Verkäufer von dem du das Spiel hast verweisen können?



Das habe ich heute bei der Vernehmung getan, als Beweis Kontoauszug vorgelegt.

So, nun habe ich durchblick da ich endlich den gesammten Sachverhalt kenne.

Der Sachverhalt: Der Käufer von meinem Key ist der Rotzbengel eines  Anwaltsehepaar. Dieser hat wohl ohne Erlaubnis von Mama und Papa sich  den Key bei mir gekauft, und das über deren Konto bezahlt gehabt. So,  nun weiss ich nicht wie, der Polizist ging darauf nicht näher ein, hat  der Bengel es gschafft in Verbindung mit diesem Key eine Telefonrechnung  in 3 stelliger Summe zu verursachen. Jedenfalls wird das so von den  Eltern behauptet dass das in Zusammenhang stehen muss. Sie haben darauf  Anzeige gegen mich erstattet und so kam das ganze zum laufen.

Die Behörden haben sich wohl dann auch an Ubisoft gewendet um die  Aktivierungszeiten zu bekommen. Da wurde dann einmal meine IP ermittelt,  dann die IP des Verkäufers von dem ich den Key bekommen habe sowie der  Rotzbengel. Laut Polizist hätte der Key niemals verkauft werden dürfen  weil es Ubisoft wohl untersagt. Mir ist bekannt, das Microsoft das bei  seinen Nutzungsbedingungen auch stehen hat aber in Deutschland vor  keinem Gericht standhalten würde. Auf jedenfall wirft man mir den Handel  mit Keys vor.

Kleine lustige Sache am Rande. Ich kenne den Nickname des Anwaltsbengels  und dieser kleine unschuldige Engel ist in einem bekannten Tauschboard  sehr aktiv was das Anbieten und nehmen von Daten angeht. Ich werde  deshalb gleich erstmal alle Postings von ihm ausdrucken für den Fall,  das es zu einer Verhandlung kommen sollte. Oder ich schicke sie per Post  in die Kanzlei von Mama und Papa, damit sie sehen was für einen lieben  Jungen sie doch haben.

Ich weiss, die ganze Sache klingt unglaublich, aber leider ist sie wahr. Es geht bei der Sache um ganze 10 Euro für einen Key. Dafür sind Beamte seit Monaten am ermitteln und habe eine ultrafette Akte zusammen getragen dank Anfragen bei PayPal, Ubisoft, Telekom, GMX Hotmail ect.. Zwischenzeitlich wurden sogar Gutachter mit Gutachten beauftragt, für was auch immer. Es ist sooooo lächerlich was derzeit läuft aber auch irgendwie typisch für unsere Beamten. Scheinen einfach nix besseres zu tun zu haben, mal abgesehen von den ganzen Steuergeldern die bereits verbraten wurden. Und letztendlich wird es wohl darauf hinaus laufen dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Welcome to Germany.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

So, habe gerade eine PN mit interessanten Infos bekommen die meinen Fall ein wenig logischer aussehen lässt.

Letztes Jahr wurden wohl eine Reihe von T-Com-Accounts gehackt und dazu  benutzt, bei Gamesload Spiele zu kaufen um diese dann über Ebay weiter  zu verkaufen.

[VERMUTUNG]
Dadurch ist es dann wohl zu den Ermittlungen gegen meinen Käufer wegen  dem Key gekommen der dann an mich weiter verwiesen hat.[/VERMUTUNG] Wie  der rest zusammen passt mit der hohen Telefonrechnung ect. weiss ich  noch nicht. Da wird mir mein Anwalt nach Akteneinsicht nähere Infos  geben können.

Die Polizei hält mich also für einen Superhacker auch wenn sie davon  heute nix gesagt haben. Mir kam es nur merkwürdig vor als der Polizist  heute etwas von Gamesload faselte. Hatte mit diesem Laden bisher noch  nie etwas zu tun.

Aber so würde das ganze einen Sinn ergeben. Gott sei dank hatte ich noch  den Kontoauszug das ich das Spiel selber auch nur gekauft habe.

Somit ergibt auch der Vorwurf Computerbetrug einen Sinn.

Oh man, in was bin ich da nur rein geraten?


----------



## Pommes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Gudde Sbiel


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

ich habe und würde es nicht kaufen, das Spiel ist eigentlich super, aber mit diesem Kopierschutz und den Abbrüchen zu den sich keiner Angesprochen fühlt...oder einen Patch anbieten würde...ist unter aller sau, ziemlich schlechtes niveau...

Schade für das Klasse Spiel...


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

kopierschutz? abbrüche? patches gibts auch. weis jetz grad garnich was du meinst ^^ ich bereuhe es keine sekunde, das gekauft zu haben. einfach ein klasse game


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Das Spiel lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mit dem Venedig Addon umso mehr.
Anno-typisch eben wird das Spiel nie langweilig.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*



akif15 schrieb:


> ich habe und würde es nicht kaufen, das Spiel ist eigentlich super, aber mit diesem Kopierschutz und den Abbrüchen zu den sich keiner Angesprochen fühlt...oder einen Patch anbieten würde...ist unter aller sau, ziemlich schlechtes niveau...
> 
> Schade für das Klasse Spiel...


Wat??? Hab das Spiel sowie Add On und seit dem Patch 1.1 bzw 1.2 brauchst du dein Game nicht mehr aktivieren das wurde damit entfernt
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404 - Pflichtkauf oder Ladenhüter?*

Richtig, aber es stürzt trotzdem ab und zu mal ab und wenn dabei die Savefiles beschädigt werden, ist die Freude schnell dahin.
Außerdem ist Venedig kopiergeschützt, mit dem Patch 1.1 wurde nur der Aktiverungskram vom Hauptspiel entfernt.


----------

